# 15'4 Gheenoe with a 4hp Tohatsu...



## f1loco (Jan 14, 2013)

Will changing a prop make any difference on top end? Got a TSG Jackplate, 2.5" on it. Usually run me (165) and my wife (14?)  and some light fishing gear. Trying to maximize my fuel friendly outboard as best I can. Will a 7 or 8 pitch work best? Seems Solas is the only one making a prop for the Tohatsu?


----------

